# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Ανατολική Αττική >  Πόρτο Ράφτη, down ?

## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Καλησπέρα,
προσπαθώ να φτάσω Πόρτο Ράφτη αλλά δεν μπορώ.
Ξέρει κανείς τίποτα ;

----------


## igna

Υμηττός Down

Edit . Μέτα από πληροφόρηση έχει καεί το τροφοδοτικό του ενός router.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Υμηττό φτάνω μέχρι τον dait.

Μόλις με ενημέρωσε ο NickPanGR ότι έχει πέσει o δεύτερος router που έχει Link με Πόρτο-Ράφτη.

----------


## acoul

έχουμε πολλούς ρούτερ εκεί πάνω πως να το κάνουμε ...

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

έναν και καλό  ::

----------


## acoul

> έναν και καλό


μια και κάτω που λένε ...

----------


## acoul

> Καλησπέρα,
> προσπαθώ να φτάσω Πόρτο Ράφτη αλλά δεν μπορώ.
> Ξέρει κανείς τίποτα ;


μήπως επί τη ευκαιρία είναι καλή ιδέα να μπει ένα ακόμη πιατάκι προς Πόρτο Ράφτη και στον #4500  ::

----------


## GJP

> Πόρτο Ράφτη! down again...
> από DiMiTRiS^^^ την Σάβ Φεβ 23, 2008 7:11 pm 
> 
> Καλησπέρα,
> προσπαθώ να φτάσω Πόρτο Ράφτη αλλά δεν μπορώ.
> Ξέρει κανείς τίποτα ;




Noμιζεις οτι δεν φτανεις στο Πορτο ραφτη για κανε ping sto 212.45.79.156

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DiMiTRiS^^^
> 
> Καλησπέρα,
> προσπαθώ να φτάσω Πόρτο Ράφτη αλλά δεν μπορώ.
> Ξέρει κανείς τίποτα ;
> 
> 
> μήπως επί τη ευκαιρία είναι καλή ιδέα να μπει ένα ακόμη πιατάκι προς Πόρτο Ράφτη και στον #4500


να αλλάξουμε τον τίτλο της ενότητας μια και πλέον δεν ισχύει; Δημήτρη πάμε για ένα ακόμη πιάτο στον 4500 μια και από ότι βλέπω σε ενδιαφέρει η υψηλή διαθεσιμότητα της περιοχής; nikpan μάλλον θα χρειαστεί ένα reset & ένα firmware upgrade από τη μεριά σου, το ράδιο είναι ok αλλά το IP δεν παίζει ...

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> μήπως επί τη ευκαιρία είναι καλή ιδέα να μπει ένα ακόμη πιατάκι προς Πόρτο Ράφτη και στον #4500


Θα το συζητήσουμε, αρκεί από την απέναντι να έχουμε MikroTik για να μην έχουμε πάλι τα ίδια.

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> μήπως επί τη ευκαιρία είναι καλή ιδέα να μπει ένα ακόμη πιατάκι προς Πόρτο Ράφτη και στον #4500 
> 
> 
> Θα το συζητήσουμε, αρκεί από την απέναντι να έχουμε MikroTik για να μην έχουμε πάλι τα ίδια.


η συζήτηση έστω και υπό όρους είναι ένα πρώτο βήμα  ::

----------


## Philip

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DiMiTRiS^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ...


υπό όρους

----------


## GJP

PHILIP ευτυχως που μας εφτιαξες το ΡΡΤΡ και βλεπουμε το awmn με καταληξη .ΝΕΤ

----------


## acoul

```
ath0      IEEE 802.11a  ESSID:"awmn-9632-11971"  Nickname:""
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:5.52 GHz  Access Point: 00:0B:6B:0A:9D:4C
          Bit Rate:36 Mb/s   Tx-Power=3 dBm   Sensitivity=1/1
          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality=33/70  Signal level=-41 dBm  Noise level=-74 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:8585  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> μήπως επί τη ευκαιρία είναι καλή ιδέα να μπει ένα ακόμη πιατάκι προς Πόρτο Ράφτη και στον #4500 
> 
> 
> Θα το συζητήσουμε, αρκεί από την απέναντι να έχουμε MikroTik για να μην έχουμε πάλι τα ίδια.


Έχω και microtik έτοιμο το οποίο παίζει......ένα lmr400 να βάλω και ένα πιατάκι με feeder(ta οποια έχω),μόλις φτιάξει ο καιρός (ευκαιρία να γινει crash test μεταξύ mikrotik kai openwrt!!!στις ίδιες συνθήκες..........).Aπλά δώστε εντολή και έγινε...Απο την ημέρα πού θα πάρω το οκ σε μία εβδομάδα το πιάτο είναι Up & Running..(its a promice)......
ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ....
Υ.Σ..ερωτηση....o ρουτερ με το mikrotik ειναι 10 μέτρα μακριά απο το πιάτο,εάν βάλω 10μ lmr400 (απο το καλό) ποιές θα είναι οι απώλειες?(σε τάξη επι τοις εκατο?)???

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DiMiTRiS^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ...

----------


## Philip

> Υ.Σ..ερωτηση....o ρουτερ με το mikrotik ειναι 10 μέτρα μακριά απο το πιάτο,εάν βάλω 10μ lmr400 (απο το καλό) ποιές θα είναι οι απώλειες?(σε τάξη επι τοις εκατο?)???


Για ένα τόσο μακρινό link σίγουρα παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο τα μέτρα όπου αναφέρεις ότι έχεις για κάθοδο  :: 
Εαν δεν έχεις άλλη επιλογή στο να μείωσης την απόσταση βάλε Heliax για να έχεις λιγότερες απώλειες.

*---Philip---*

----------


## Philip

Για το lmr-400 δες εδώ της απώλειες που έχει σαν καλώδιο LMR-400 
συν τους συνδέσμους που έχεις....

*---Philip---*

----------


## Themis Ap

> Υ.Σ..ερωτηση....o ρουτερ με το mikrotik ειναι 10 μέτρα μακριά απο το πιάτο,εάν βάλω 10μ lmr400 (απο το καλό) ποιές θα είναι οι απώλειες?(σε τάξη επι τοις εκατο?)???


Eδώ θα βρεις χρήσιμες πληροφορίες http://trwn.gr/site/index.php?option...id=17&Itemid=9

Για το lmr400 οι απώλειες για 10 μέτρα είναι περίπου 3,5db (στους 5,8Ghz) σύμφωνα με τον πίνακα του λινκ.

----------


## Themis Ap

Επίσης και αυτό το εργαλειάκι είναι καλό http://www.timesmicrowave.com/cgi-bin/calculate.pl.

Από το παραπάνω site και αυτό  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> Υ.Σ..ερωτηση....o ρουτερ με το mikrotik ειναι 10 μέτρα μακριά απο το πιάτο,εάν βάλω 10μ lmr400 (απο το καλό) ποιές θα είναι οι απώλειες?(σε τάξη επι τοις εκατο?)???
> 
> 
> Για ένα τόσο μακρινό link σίγουρα παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο τα μέτρα όπου αναφέρεις ότι έχεις για κάθοδο 
> Εαν δεν έχεις άλλη επιλογή στο να μείωσης την απόσταση βάλε Heliax για να έχεις λιγότερες απώλειες.
> 
> *---Philip---*


heliax mmmm και πού το βρίσκω?και ποιοι κοννεκτορες κάνουν για το helliax?
Eιναι φυσικά αδύνατον να μετακινηθει ο ρουτερ γι αυτό ρωτάω.....Η μόνη λύση είναι αυτή.....Αν μπείτε στο wind να δείτε τις φωτογραφίες θα καταλάβετε το γιατί ......infosat3...
*περιμένω το οκ από τον Δημήτρη και ξεκινάω.........φυσικά με πιάτο 1.10 gibertini..kai feeder nvac βεβαίως βεβαίως.....*

----------


## NetTraptor

περίπου 15-50euro o connector...  ::  Πρόσεχε να πηγαίνει 5Ghz

----------


## JB172

> heliax mmmm και πού το βρίσκω?και ποιοι κοννεκτορες κάνουν για το helliax?


Ρώτα τον SV1EFO που έχει heliax στο κεραιοσύστημά του.

----------


## GJP

> Έχω και microtik έτοιμο το οποίο παίζει......ένα lmr400 να βάλω και ένα πιατάκι με feeder(ta οποια έχω),μόλις φτιάξει ο καιρός (ευκαιρία να γινει crash test μεταξύ mikrotik kai openwrt!!!στις ίδιες συνθήκες..........).Aπλά δώστε εντολή και έγινε...Απο την ημέρα πού θα πάρω το οκ σε μία εβδομάδα το πιάτο είναι Up & Running..(its a promice)......
> ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ....




Φιλε nikpangr δεν νομιζω οτι χρειαζεται να βαλεις μικροτικ για να δεις αν ειναι καλυτερο η οχι απλα μπορεις να δεις το uptime του Δημητρη το οποιο μετραει κατι μηνες ( up) και το traffic το οποιο ειναι στην διαθεση σου (και οποιου το ζητησει) και θα πιστεις. Θα βγεις στην ταρατσα σου και θα φωναζεις ΜΙΚROTIK

----------


## acoul

> Φιλε nikpangr δεν νομιζω οτι χρειαζεται να βαλεις μικροτικ για να δεις αν ειναι καλυτερο η οχι απλα μπορεις να δεις το uptime του Δημητρη το οποιο μετραει κατι μηνες ( up) και το traffic το οποιο ειναι στην διαθεση σου (και οποιου το ζητησει) και θα πιστεις. Θα βγεις στην ταρατσα σου και θα φωναζεις ΜΙΚROTIK


τώρα που θα βγάλει λινκ προς Πόρτο Ράφτη θα τα δούμε δίπλα δίπλα  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> Υ.Σ..ερωτηση....o ρουτερ με το mikrotik ειναι 10 μέτρα μακριά απο το πιάτο,εάν βάλω 10μ lmr400 (απο το καλό) ποιές θα είναι οι απώλειες?(σε τάξη επι τοις εκατο?)???


Μόνο Heliax !!!

Όσο αφορά το Link, περιμένω έγκριση.
Μου φιλοξενούν τον κόμβο και δεν θέλω να ζητάω πολλά.
Ότι είναι θα ενημερώσω.

acoul, αν κατάλαβα καλά θα παίζουν 2 Link προς Πόρτο Ράφτη από εσένα και εμένα, που ήδη έχουμε ethernet backbone,
με τον ίδιο κόμβο στο Πόρτο Ράφτη ;
Δεν είναι λίγο ανούσιο και asymmετρο ;

----------


## john70

Απλά λογικό είναι ....Θέλεινα υπάρχει πάντα σύνδεση ! Εσένα ο κόμβος έχει Miktotik οπότε θα παίζει πάντα σε αντίθεση με κάτι "μπάσταρδα" linoux-οειδή .  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  







> acoul, αν κατάλαβα καλά θα παίζουν 2 Link προς Πόρτο Ράφτη από εσένα και εμένα, που ήδη έχουμε ethernet backbone,
> με τον ίδιο κόμβο στο Πόρτο Ράφτη ;
> Δεν είναι λίγο ανούσιο και asymmετρο ;

----------


## acoul

> Εσένα ο κόμβος έχει Miktotik οπότε θα παίζει πάντα σε αντίθεση με κάτι "μπάσταρδα" linoux-οειδή .


τα έχεις δουλέψει και έχεις άποψη ή στην προκειμένη απλά επαληθεύεις την υπογραφή σου  :: 



> acoul, αν κατάλαβα καλά θα παίζουν 2 Link προς Πόρτο Ράφτη από εσένα και εμένα, που ήδη έχουμε ethernet backbone,
> με τον ίδιο κόμβο στο Πόρτο Ράφτη ;
> Δεν είναι λίγο ανούσιο και asymmετρο ;


άμα το δικό σου λινκ παίζει 24x7 αδιάλειπτα γυρίζω το δικό μου πιάτο σε άλλη περιοχή. απλά εσύ θα σώσεις την κατάσταση από ότι όλοι ευελπιστούμε με τα down time  ::  ... για πότε το βλέπεις αν είναι; άντε και μετά να βοηθήσουμε και τα άλλα παιδιά να βάλουν και κανένα πιάτο εκεί πάνω πέρα από στίγματα στο wind ...  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> Υ.Σ..ερωτηση....o ρουτερ με το mikrotik ειναι 10 μέτρα μακριά απο το πιάτο,εάν βάλω 10μ lmr400 (απο το καλό) ποιές θα είναι οι απώλειες?(σε τάξη επι τοις εκατο?)???
> 
> 
> Μόνο Heliax !!!
> 
> Όσο αφορά το Link, περιμένω έγκριση.
> Μου φιλοξενούν τον κόμβο και δεν θέλω να ζητάω πολλά.
> ...


Συμφωνώ για το ανούσιο,απλά το βλέπω σαν πρόκληση για συγκριση mikrotik-openwrt στις ίδιες ακριβώς συνθήκες....Γι αυτό και διαθέτω εξοπλισμό να το κάνουμε......στο κάτω κάτω πειραματικό δίκτυο δεν είμαστε?Ας πειραματιστούμε λοιπόν για να τελειώνει αυτή η μάχη mikrotik-open wrt........είμαι διατεθειμένος να βάλω ότι μού ζητηθεί από εξοπλισμό....(καλώδιο-feeder-κονεκτορες-πιατο-καρτα...),οχι όμως να αλλάξω την θέση του ρούτερ μου......είμαι μέσα και στην εγκατάσταση στον Υμμητό..εννοείται...

----------


## Philip

> Συμφωνώ για το ανούσιο,απλά το βλέπω σαν πρόκληση για συγκριση mikrotik-openwrt στις ίδιες ακριβώς συνθήκες....Γι αυτό και διαθέτω εξοπλισμό να το κάνουμε......στο κάτω κάτω πειραματικό δίκτυο δεν είμαστε?Ας πειραματιστούμε λοιπόν για να τελειώνει αυτή η μάχη mikrotik-open wrt........είμαι διατεθειμένος να βάλω ότι μού ζητηθεί από εξοπλισμό....(καλώδιο-feeder-κονεκτορες-πιατο-καρτα...),οχι όμως να αλλάξω την θέση του ρούτερ μου......είμαι μέσα και στην εγκατάσταση στον Υμμητό..εννοείται...


Η άποψη μου είναι οτι και το mikrotik και το Openwrt είναι το ίδιο αξιόπιστα αρκεί να ξέρεις, αλλά αποδεδειγμένα λόγο της ευχρηστίας του mikrotik είναι καλύτερο.  ::  
το πρόβλημα είναι καθαρά το ότι ο acoul κάνει αλχημείες για να παίξει το openwrt και το αποτέλεσμα είναι να είναι Unstable, συν την ασχετοσύνη όπου διακατέχει τον acoul στον τομέα του *WiFi / aerials*  ::  
[Κακία Mode ON]
Βεβαία ο acoul έχει περισσότερο ενδιαφέρων στον *αποπροσανατολισμό* /*πεταλούδες* - *άσχετα post* - *κοροϊδία* - και το βασικό *Photo* ::   :: 
[/Κακία Mode OFF]

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> Συμφωνώ για το ανούσιο,απλά το βλέπω σαν πρόκληση για συγκριση mikrotik-openwrt στις ίδιες ακριβώς συνθήκες....Γι αυτό και διαθέτω εξοπλισμό να το κάνουμε......στο κάτω κάτω πειραματικό δίκτυο δεν είμαστε?Ας πειραματιστούμε λοιπόν για να τελειώνει αυτή η μάχη mikrotik-open wrt........είμαι διατεθειμένος να βάλω ότι μού ζητηθεί από εξοπλισμό....(καλώδιο-feeder-κονεκτορες-πιατο-καρτα...),οχι όμως να αλλάξω την θέση του ρούτερ μου......είμαι μέσα και στην εγκατάσταση στον Υμμητό..εννοείται...
> 
> 
> Η άποψη μου είναι οτι και το mikrotik και το Openwrt είναι το ίδιο αξιόπιστα αρκεί να ξέρεις, αλλά αποδεδειγμένα λόγο της ευχρηστίας του mikrotik είναι καλύτερο.  
> το πρόβλημα είναι καθαρά το ότι ο acoul κάνει αλχημείες για να παίξει το openwrt και το αποτέλεσμα είναι να είναι Unstable, συν την ασχετοσύνη όπου διακατέχει τον acoul στον τομέα του *WiFi / aerials*  
> [Κακία Mode ON]
> Βεβαία ο acoul έχει περισσότερο ενδιαφέρων στον *αποπροσανατολισμό* /*πεταλούδες* - *άσχετα post* - *κοροϊδία* - και το βασικό *Photo* 
> [/Κακία Mode OFF]


ρε συ σταματα τις κακίες....ασε να δούμε....γίνεσαι χειρότερος και απο εμένα.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> Συμφωνώ για το ανούσιο,απλά το βλέπω σαν πρόκληση για συγκριση mikrotik-openwrt στις ίδιες ακριβώς συνθήκες....Γι αυτό και διαθέτω εξοπλισμό να το κάνουμε......στο κάτω κάτω πειραματικό δίκτυο δεν είμαστε?Ας πειραματιστούμε λοιπόν για να τελειώνει αυτή η μάχη mikrotik-open wrt........είμαι διατεθειμένος να βάλω ότι μού ζητηθεί από εξοπλισμό....(καλώδιο-feeder-κονεκτορες-πιατο-καρτα...),οχι όμως να αλλάξω την θέση του ρούτερ μου......είμαι μέσα και στην εγκατάσταση στον Υμμητό..εννοείται...
> 
> 
> Η άποψη μου είναι οτι και το mikrotik και το Openwrt είναι το ίδιο αξιόπιστα αρκεί να ξέρεις, αλλά αποδεδειγμένα λόγο της ευχρηστίας του mikrotik είναι καλύτερο.  
> το πρόβλημα είναι καθαρά το ότι ο acoul κάνει αλχημείες για να παίξει το openwrt και το αποτέλεσμα είναι να είναι Unstable, συν την ασχετοσύνη όπου διακατέχει τον acoul στον τομέα του *WiFi / aerials*  
> [Κακία Mode ON]
> Βεβαία ο acoul έχει περισσότερο ενδιαφέρων στον *αποπροσανατολισμό* /*πεταλούδες* - *άσχετα post* - *κοροϊδία* - και το βασικό *Photo* 
> [/Κακία Mode OFF]


Που να δεις τι είχαμε πάθει σε μια ταρατσάδα ένα φεγγάρι που μας κρέμασε ο kernel ...

----------


## fengi1

> heliax mmmm και πού το βρίσκω?και ποιοι κοννεκτορες κάνουν για το helliax?


Νικο ο sv1efo μπορει να μας πει. Ολα του τα Link με heliax ειναι και κονεκτορες για αυτο το καλωδιο.

edit: Τωρα το δα αυτο  ::  



> ρε συ σταματα τις κακίες....ασε να δούμε....γίνεσαι χειρότερος και απο εμένα.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Εγραψες Νικο  ::   ::

----------


## GJP

> Πες τα βρε Γιάννη.
> 
> Κύριοι έργα, που είναι τα έργα και μιλάτε?
> 
> Τα άσχετα post από τους άσχετους '' βλέπε bedazzled '', κάποτε πρέπει να σταματήσουν.
> 
> *Είμαστε μια σωστή κοινότητα, πρέπει να δείχνουμε το καλό παράδειγμα και επίσης το forum μας, διαβάζεται και απο internet.*
> Βρέ παίδες γιατί μας την βαράει έτσι?



AX μονο απο internet το βλεπουμε το AWMN

----------


## acoul

> AX μονο απο internet το βλεπουμε το AWMN


υπομονή, θα βάλουμε και ένα πιατάκι στον #4500 και θα υπάρχει έτσι υψηλή διαθεσιμότητα. απλά θέλει λίγο σπρώξιμο να το πάρει απόφαση ... για το AWMN βρε αδερφέ !!  ::

----------


## acoul

> AX μονο απο internet το βλεπουμε το AWMN


μήπως υπάρχει η δυνατότητα πρόσβασης στον router του nikpan μέσω Internet/VPN? χρειάζομαι ένα ssh session στο 10.71.139.250. αν κάνει ping αυτός που είναι πάνω στο Internet/VPN στην 10.71.139.250 τότε με ένα account read only στον router του είμαστε ok.

----------


## acoul

I am IN

----------


## acoul

Πόρτο Ράφτη Up. θα γίνουν κάποιες εργασίες τις επόμενες ώρες στον κόμβο Dait.

----------


## GJP

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΛΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ

----------


## Philip

```
show ip bgp 10.71.142.1
% Network not in table
```

Υπάρχει πρόβλημα  ::  .... κάποιος να ενημερώσει ...  :: 

*---Philip---*

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

είναι φάντασμα...
έρχεται και φεύγει...  ::

----------


## GJP

Δεν ερχεται και φευγει ΕΧΕΙ ΦΥΓΕΙ  ::   ::

----------


## GJP

Ευτυχως που φτιαξαμε και ενα ΡΡΤΡ με τον αγγελο και εχουμε ιντερνετ απο την ADSL του και βλεπουμε το ΑWMN .NET

----------


## Philip

και το πρόβλημα αυτού  ::  

*---Philip---*

----------


## nikpanGR

το να κάνεις κρίσεις και να πετάς καρφιά χωρίς να βοηθάς να επιλυθεί ένα μόνιμο πρόβλημα νομίζω δεν σε τιμά καθόλου.....Το δίκτυο στο Π.Ραφτη δεν φτιάχτηκε για να έχουμε Internet αλλά για να συνδεθούμε με το δίκτυο σαν Α Αττική.
Αφού από κανέναν άλλο δεν έχουμε βοήθεια,αυτό μπορούμε και αυτό κάνουμε.
Τα παιδιά στο ΠΡ ξέρουν τι αγώνας έχει γίνει και γίνεται,αλλά όλα από έναν άνθρωπο είναι αδύνατο να γίνουν,ας αναλάβουν λοιπόν πρωτοβουλίες να βρούμε ενναλακτική,έτσι τουλάχιστον έχουμε συζητήσει,όσες φορές έχουμε βρεθεί......

Και επαναλαμβάνω ό σκοπός δεν είναι να έχουμε Internet αλλά δίκτυο ΑWMN.¨Εχει μεγάλη διαφορά..............

Και επι του πρακτικού πρέπει να γίνει ένα Upgrade στο firmware του routerboard του δικού μου διότι ο acoul εχει κάνει upgrade στο δικό του και αυτό όπως ξέρετε δεν γίνεται remotely διότι εγκυμονεί κινδύνους.

Σε παρακαλώ λοιπόν σταμάτα να κάνεις το κοκοράκι διότι σε έχω γνωρίσει από κοντά και είσαι αρκετά σοβαρό παιδί και τελείως διαφορετικός από την εικόνα που δίνεις από εδω μέσα......

Οι προσπάθειες απ ότι ξέρω συνεχίζονται και απο τα άλλα παιδιά στο Πόρτο Ραφτη.....
Το vpn δεν είναι η σωστή λύση,όσο καλά και αν παίζει.....(και πάιζει καλά!!!)αλλά δεν καλύπτει αυτό πού θέλουμε να κάνουμε στην Α.Αττική....
Και δυστυχώς ο ^^^DIMITRIS απ ότι έχω μάθει δεν μπορεί να πάρει την άδεια να προσθέσει ένα ακόμη πιάτο για το Π.Ρ.οπότε ψάχνουμε για άλλες εναλλακτικές,.(κρίμα διότι θα ήταν μιά καλή ευκαιρία να τεστάρουμε-συγκρίνουμε σε ίδιες συνθήκες openwrt & mikrotik σε ίδιες ακριβώς συνθήκες)!!!!!!!

Και για να τελειώνουμε ο κόμβος αυτός είναι πραγματικός και όχι φάντασμα όπως μερικοί κόμβοι του John70.....xexexexe

----------


## Philip

> το να κάνεις κρίσεις και να πετάς καρφιά χωρίς να βοηθάς να επιλυθεί ένα μόνιμο πρόβλημα νομίζω δεν σε τιμά καθόλου.....Το δίκτυο στο Π.Ραφτη δεν φτιάχτηκε για να έχουμε Internet αλλά για να συνδεθούμε με το δίκτυο σαν Α Αττική.
> Αφού από κανέναν άλλο δεν έχουμε βοήθεια,αυτό μπορούμε και αυτό κάνουμε.
> Τα παιδιά στο ΠΡ ξέρουν τι αγώνας έχει γίνει και γίνεται,αλλά όλα από έναν άνθρωπο είναι αδύνατο να γίνουν,ας αναλάβουν λοιπόν πρωτοβουλίες να βρούμε ενναλακτική,έτσι τουλάχιστον έχουμε συζητήσει,όσες φορές έχουμε βρεθεί......
> 
> Και επαναλαμβάνω ό σκοπός δεν είναι να έχουμε Internet αλλά δίκτυο ΑWMN.¨Εχει μεγάλη διαφορά..............
> 
> Και επι του πρακτικού πρέπει να γίνει ένα Upgrade στο firmware του routerboard του δικού μου διότι ο acoul εχει κάνει upgrade στο δικό του και αυτό όπως ξέρετε δεν γίνεται remotely διότι εγκυμονεί κινδύνους.
> 
> Σε παρακαλώ λοιπόν σταμάτα να κάνεις το κοκοράκι διότι σε έχω γνωρίσει από κοντά και είσαι αρκετά σοβαρό παιδί και τελείως διαφορετικός από την εικόνα που δίνεις από εδω μέσα......
> ...


  ::  Δεν εχω καταλάβει ακριβώς σε ποιον απαντάς..... anyway  ::  

Εγώ απάντηση πήρα εδώ....  ::  



> Και επι του πρακτικού πρέπει να γίνει ένα Upgrade στο firmware του routerboard του δικού μου διότι ο acoul εχει κάνει upgrade στο δικό του και αυτό όπως ξέρετε δεν γίνεται remotely διότι εγκυμονεί κινδύνους.


*---Philip---*

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> το να κάνεις κρίσεις και να πετάς καρφιά χωρίς να βοηθάς να επιλυθεί ένα μόνιμο πρόβλημα νομίζω δεν σε τιμά καθόλου.....Το δίκτυο στο Π.Ραφτη δεν φτιάχτηκε για να έχουμε Internet αλλά για να συνδεθούμε με το δίκτυο σαν Α Αττική.
> Αφού από κανέναν άλλο δεν έχουμε βοήθεια,αυτό μπορούμε και αυτό κάνουμε.
> Τα παιδιά στο ΠΡ ξέρουν τι αγώνας έχει γίνει και γίνεται,αλλά όλα από έναν άνθρωπο είναι αδύνατο να γίνουν,ας αναλάβουν λοιπόν πρωτοβουλίες να βρούμε ενναλακτική,έτσι τουλάχιστον έχουμε συζητήσει,όσες φορές έχουμε βρεθεί......
> 
> Και επαναλαμβάνω ό σκοπός δεν είναι να έχουμε Internet αλλά δίκτυο ΑWMN.¨Εχει μεγάλη διαφορά..............
> 
> Και επι του πρακτικού πρέπει να γίνει ένα Upgrade στο firmware του routerboard του δικού μου διότι ο acoul εχει κάνει upgrade στο δικό του και αυτό όπως ξέρετε δεν γίνεται remotely διότι εγκυμονεί κινδύνους.
> ...


απαντώ στον Phillip....

----------


## Philip

> το να κάνεις κρίσεις και να πετάς καρφιά χωρίς να βοηθάς να επιλυθεί ένα μόνιμο πρόβλημα νομίζω δεν σε τιμά καθόλου.....Το δίκτυο στο Π.Ραφτη δεν φτιάχτηκε για να έχουμε Internet αλλά για να συνδεθούμε με το δίκτυο σαν Α Αττική.
> Αφού από κανέναν άλλο δεν έχουμε βοήθεια,αυτό μπορούμε και αυτό κάνουμε.
> Τα παιδιά στο ΠΡ ξέρουν τι αγώνας έχει γίνει και γίνεται,αλλά όλα από έναν άνθρωπο είναι αδύνατο να γίνουν,ας αναλάβουν λοιπόν πρωτοβουλίες να βρούμε ενναλακτική,έτσι τουλάχιστον έχουμε συζητήσει,όσες φορές έχουμε βρεθεί......
> 
> Και επαναλαμβάνω ό σκοπός δεν είναι να έχουμε Internet αλλά δίκτυο ΑWMN.¨Εχει μεγάλη διαφορά..............
> 
> Και επι του πρακτικού πρέπει να γίνει ένα Upgrade στο firmware του routerboard του δικού μου διότι ο acoul εχει κάνει upgrade στο δικό του και αυτό όπως ξέρετε δεν γίνεται remotely διότι εγκυμονεί κινδύνους.
> 
> Σε παρακαλώ λοιπόν σταμάτα να κάνεις το κοκοράκι διότι σε έχω γνωρίσει από κοντά και είσαι αρκετά σοβαρό παιδί και τελείως διαφορετικός από την εικόνα που δίνεις από εδω μέσα......
> ...


*εφόσον λες ότι αναφέρεσαι σε εμένα έχεις άκυρο...* 
δεν εχω αναφέρει σε κανένα μου ποστ κάτι για όλα αυτά που αναφέρεις...  ::  
δεν κάνω κανένα κοκοράκι....  ::  
anyway.... μάλλον κάτι άλλο θέλεις να πεις και δεν ξέρεις να το πεις .... 
anyway δεν σε πιάνω στην συγκεκριμένη φάση...
anyway = άστο να πάει...

ίσως από κοντά μου τα εξηγήσεις καλύτερα....μην αναλώνεσαι σε εντυπώσεις δεν θα σε ακολουθήσω  :: 



*---Philip---*

----------


## acoul

> @Philip
> 
> Προσπαθείς να συνδιαλλαγείς με άνθρωπο που όλο για φαντάσματα λέει και τελικά το μόνο φάντασμα είναι οι περίφημες κασέτες του; Lost case...


σε ιστούς ανεβαίνεις ή ζαλίζεσαι; 

το ζήτημα είναι ότι ο συνχομπίστας και συνδαμίτης που ξεκίνησε την συγκεκριμένη ενότητα δεν κάνει απολύτως τίποτε από πλευράς του προκειμένου να συνεισφέρει και διασφαλίσει μια πιο υψηλή διαθεσιμότητα για την περιοχή με μια δεύτερη διαδρομή προς τα εκεί από τον διπλανό κόμβο που διαχειρίζεται ... πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι να πω και τι να σκεφτώ !!

το AWMN δεν τελειώνει στα 5 λινκ των κολλητών μας ... !!

----------


## GJP

Τελικα ειναι μονοδρομος το vpn για να βλεπουμε ΑWMN στο ΠΡ

----------


## fon_hussan

Καλησπέρα σας....  ::  

Κάποιες δημοσιέυσεις που κατέληξαν σε γενικότερο διάλογο/μονόλογο μεταξύ χρηστών διασπάστηκαν σε ΟΤ. 

Μπορείτε να τα βρείτε εδώ:
viewtopic.php?f=40&t=36477

Παρακαλώ αφαίρεσε την αναφορά σε κόμβο άλλου χρήστη (ώστε να μήν ξεφέυγει/ξεφύγει πάλι η συζήτηση).

----------


## RpMz

> Τελικα ειναι μονοδρομος το vpn για να βλεπουμε ΑWMN στο ΠΡ


Υπομονή μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθεί ο chrisporto και αποκτήσετε εναλακτική διαδρομή...

----------


## papaki63

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από GJP
> 
> Τελικα ειναι μονοδρομος το vpn για να βλεπουμε ΑWMN στο ΠΡ
> 
> 
> Υπομονή μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθεί ο chrisporto και αποκτήσετε εναλακτική διαδρομή...


Λιγες μερες ακομα και θα ειναι ΟΚ

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> το ζήτημα είναι ότι ο συνχομπίστας και συνδαμίτης που ξεκίνησε την συγκεκριμένη ενότητα δεν κάνει απολύτως τίποτε από πλευράς του προκειμένου να συνεισφέρει και διασφαλίσει μια πιο υψηλή διαθεσιμότητα για την περιοχή με μια δεύτερη διαδρομή προς τα εκεί από τον διπλανό κόμβο που διαχειρίζεται ...


Βασικά δεν βγάζω άκρη από αυτά που γράφεις. Εκπέμπεις μάλλον εκτός AWMN  :: 

Η πρόταση μου για άλλο 1 Link για Πόρτο Ράφτη έχει τεθεί εδώ και πολύ καιρό και το γνωρίζεις ήδη.
Όπως και γνωρίζεις ότι εξαρτάτε από εσένα μέχρι να φτιάξεις τα έγραφα για την EETT για να έχω την άνεση και την άδεια για να το φτιάξω.
Για ποιόν λόγο λοιπόν κάνεις ότι δεν γνωρίζεις ;  ::   :: 




> πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι να πω και τι να σκεφτώ !!


Βρε Αλέξανδρε, μην σκεύτεσε και μην λες τίποτα, ηρέμησε και απόλαυσε το AWMN με όλα του τα όμορφα.  ::

----------


## acoul

> Η πρόταση μου για άλλο 1 Link για Πόρτο Ράφτη έχει τεθεί εδώ και πολύ καιρό και το γνωρίζεις ήδη.
> Όπως και γνωρίζεις ότι εξαρτάτε από εσένα μέχρι να φτιάξεις τα έγραφα για την EETT για να έχω την άνεση και την άδεια για να το φτιάξω.
> 
> Για ποιόν λόγο λοιπόν κάνεις ότι δεν γνωρίζεις ;


στην τελευταία μας τηλεφωνική συζήτηση μου τόνισες ότι δεν σε αφορά ιδιαίτερα το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Θυμάμαι λάθος; εξάλλου τόσο καιρό, ο κόμβος που διαχειρίζεσαι εκεί λειτουργεί χωρίς όλα αυτά που αναφέρεις τώρα.



> Βρε Αλέξανδρε, μην σκεύτεσε και μην λες τίποτα, ηρέμησε και απόλαυσε το AWMN με όλα του τα όμορφα.


κάποιοι πρέπει να συνεχίζουν να βγάζουν νέες διαδρομές που και που και να βοηθούν και καθοδηγούν το νέο αίμα Δημήτρη. οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι ελάχιστοι παλιοί κάνουν πλέον κάτι τέτοιο. καλό είναι στον λόγο να υπάρχει το αντίκρυσμα των έργων !! το AWMN δεν θα συνεχίσει από μόνο του. Χρειάζεται και θέλει την συνεχή φροντίδα και συμμετοχή όλων μας !!

----------


## papashark

> *κάποιοι πρέπει να συνεχίζουν να βγάζουν νέες διαδρομές* που και που και να βοηθούν και καθοδηγούν το νέο αίμα Δημήτρη. οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι ελάχιστοι παλιοί κάνουν πλέον κάτι τέτοιο. καλό είναι στον λόγο να υπάρχει το αντίκρυσμα των έργων !! το AWMN δεν θα συνεχίσει από μόνο του. Χρειάζεται και θέλει την συνεχή φροντίδα και συμμετοχή όλων μας !!


Εχεις σκεφτεί *να φτιάξεις τις διαδρομές μέσα στον εγκέφαλο σου,* ώστε να αρχίσουν να επικοινωνούν τα 2 ημισφαίρια, και να κάνουν και λογικές σκέψεις ? Θα καθοδηγήσεις την φαιά ουσία σου, και τα κύματα της σκέψεις σου. Οφείλω να ομολογίσω ότι ελάχιστοι τον χρησιμοποιούν αρκετά, καλό θα είναι όμως να τον χρησιοποιποιούν όσο ποιο πολύ μπορούν για να υπάρχει και αντίκρισμα στις πράξεις μας, δες τον ευατό σου που λόγο της έλλειψης των διαδρομών που προανέφερα, δεν τον χρησιμοποιείς καθόλου !
Με τις νέες διαδρομόες θα ξαναδουλέψει από την αρχή, χρειάζετε βέβαια την συνεχή φροντίδα και συμμετοχή σου, αλλά τα αποτελέσματα θα είναι θαυμάσια, ειδικά εκεί που θα συνδεθεί ο λόγος με τον νου και με την μνήμη, θα επιφέρει απίστευτα αποτελέσματα, και θα σταματήσεις να πετάς άσκοπα από λουλούδι σε λουλούδια, και θα θυμάσε σε ποια είχες πάει κιόλας !

----------


## acoul

> ... papa-κοτοΜπέικον ...


αν χρειαστείς βοήθεια με τον κόμβο σου εδώ βάλε μια φωνή, γιατί τον βλέπω καιρό σε αυτή τη κατάσταση και είναι κρίμα ...  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Kαλή η θεωρία,αλλά από πράξεις δεν βλέπω τίποτα,μόνο κοκορομαχιες,flames και απο εργο...........Οι κόμβοι θέλουν και συντήρηση,πράγμα το οποίο δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο έτσι όπως μας έχουν κάνει και τρέχουμε για τον επιούσιο....για τα καθημερινά μιλώ όχι για τίποτα extreme......Mόλις κατέβω Π Ράφτη θα κάνω το upgrade και ελπίζω ότι ο acoul θα σταματήσει για λίγο να κάνει αναβαθμίσεις να δούνε τα παιδιά εκεί άσπρη μέρα....Απλά ότι παίζει δεν το σκαλίζουμε....αυτής της γνώμης είμαι.....Ο Αλέξανδρος σαν ανήσυχο πνεύμα έχει ανέβει στον Υμμητο δεκάδες φορές και λόγω του rf έχει κάνει δεκάδες upgrade και κάπου δεν μπόρεσα να τον ακολουθήσω καί ο royter moy έχει μείνει πίσω se upgrade firmware αυτο είναι όλο.......
Όταν μπορέσω να ανέβω Π.Ράφτη θα το φτιάξω..........
Στο κάτω κάτω το χομπυ μου κάνω δεν είμαι υποχρεωμένος σε κανένα να έχω 24 ώρες δίκτυο.......

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
>  ... papa-κοτοΜπέικον ...
> 
> 
> αν χρειαστείς βοήθεια με τον κόμβο σου εδώ βάλε μια φωνή, γιατί τον βλέπω καιρό σε αυτή τη κατάσταση και είναι κρίμα ...


Μην ανυσηχείς, θα έρθει η ώρα του, αλλά εκεί που είναι δεν βλέπει προς τα πίσω  ::

----------


## GJP

> Υπομονή μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθεί ο chrisporto και αποκτήσετε εναλακτική διαδρομή...



οκ φιλε RPMZ

----------


## GJP

> από papaki63 την Πέμ Μαρ 20, 2008 10:04 am 
> 
> 
> Λιγες μερες ακομα και θα ειναι ΟΚ


Εχουμε εναποθεσει τις ελπιδες μας σε εσενα

----------


## GJP

PHILIP σε ευχαριστουμε για το vpn της ADSL .Να εισαι καλα

----------


## Philip

> PHILIP σε ευχαριστουμε για το vpn της ADSL .Να εισαι καλα


sorry 
δεν μπορούσα να κάνω και τίποτα άλλο...τουλάχιστον να υπάρχει και αυτό.

Βλέπεις ορισμένοι εκβιάζουν καταστάσεις και με λόγια και με έργα.... 
το αποτέλεσμα μετράει....και αυτό είναι εμφανές...
μακάρι να βγει κάποια άλλη διαδρομή μιας και η υπάρχουσα όταν είναι up έχει traffic και κόβετε.... (nikpan μην απαντήσεις δεν σε αφορά, ούτως η άλλως τα έχουμε πει και από κοντά και όλα είναι μονόδρομος)
τι σου κάνει η εξάρτηση....


```
“Όταν συνειδητά επιλέγεις μια εξάρτηση είναι μια επιλογή σαν όλες τις άλλες…
σε πάει μπροστά, σε πάει πίσω, δεν έχει σημασία, σημασία έχει ότι κάπου σε πάει….”
```

πιστεύω η περιοχή εκεί να ξεφύγει από το φαινόμενο... μια νέα διαδρομή είναι και η λύση και όλα θα είναι μόνο και μόνο να θυμόμαστε μια αρρωστημένη κατάσταση και μπορώ να πω και καλοπληρωμένη....

ΥΓ : δεν θα απαντήσω στον acoul και δεν θα ασχοληθώ μαζί του ξανά μιας και με λύπης μου διαπίστωσα ότι πάσχει από κάποια νοητική ασθένεια οπού και δεν υπάρχει αναστροφή, όπως και δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ασχολείται κανείς μαζί του----*Χαμένος χρόνος*---

*πεταλούδες* 

*---Philip---*

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> Υπομονή μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθεί ο chrisporto και αποκτήσετε εναλακτική διαδρομή...


Μπράβο παιδιά, χαίρομε που βρέθηκε τελικά λύση.  ::

----------


## GJP

> από Philip την Πέμ Μαρ 20, 2008 1:19 pm 
> 
> GJP έγραψε:
> PHILIP σε ευχαριστουμε για το vpn της ADSL .Να εισαι καλα
> 
> sorry 
> δεν μπορούσα να κάνω και τίποτα άλλο...τουλάχιστον να υπάρχει και αυτό.


*Oχι να υπαρχει και αυτο*  ΜΑΣ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΣΩΣΕΙ και πιο συγκεκριμενα στην περιοχη μου τα καλωδια του οτε ειναι εναερια και πολυ παλια ( καμενα απο τον ηλιο και με αρκετη υγρασια με αποτελεσμα μια 24 Μbits να μην κλειδωνει ουτε στα 768 κbps ) οποτε το VPN μας εχει ΛΥΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ (στον αγγελο που ειναι 1,5 km απο τον οτε καλωδιακα με καινουργια υπογεια καλωδια η 24 αρα κλειδωνει σε 7Mbps πραγματικα)

----------


## bedazzled

> μια αρρωστημένη κατάσταση και μπορώ να πω και *καλοπληρωμένη*....


«*Ελεύθερο ανοικτό δίκτυο*»!  ::   ::   ::  




> μιας και με λύπης μου διαπίστωσα ότι πάσχει από κάποια νοητική ασθένεια


Προσοχή στα ατυχήματα με τις μηχανές... αφήνουν τέτοια «κουσούρια».  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

εγω είμαι μέσα σε κάθε πρωτοβουλία,έχω εξοπλισμό διαθέσιμο και κέφι για δημιουργία ενναλακτικών.Aν ο΄πόνος σας είναι μόνο για το Internet και τα downloads όμως δεν θα ακολουθήσω.....το ξεκαθαρίζω απο την αρχή.....Μέχρι στιγμής αυτό δείχνει...

----------


## GJP

> Re: Πόρτο Ράφτη, down ?
> 
> Δημοσίευσηαπό nikpanGR την Πέμ Μαρ 20, 2008 3:40 pm
> εγω είμαι μέσα σε κάθε πρωτοβουλία,έχω εξοπλισμό διαθέσιμο και κέφι για δημιουργία ενναλακτικών.Aν ο΄πόνος σας είναι μόνο για το Internet και τα downloads όμως δεν θα ακολουθήσω.....το ξεκαθαρίζω απο την αρχή.....Μέχρι στιγμής αυτό δείχνει...



Φιλε nikpangr σε εχω ευχαριστησει και εσενα για τις προσπαθειες ,το χρονο ,τον εξοπλισμο ,το σπιτι που εχεις διαθεσει για το δικτυο, ετσι ευχαριστω και τον PHILIP που διεθεσε τον χρονο του και αυτος με τη σειρα του και φτιαξαμε το VPN για να βλεπουμε AWMN μεσα απο ιντερνετ, δε νομιζω οτι εκανα κατι κακο και να εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν ειναι ο σκοπος μου μονο το ιnternet και πιστευω οτι στο εχω αποδειξει τις λιγες φορες που εχουμε βρεθει. ΑΠΛΑ ειναι καθηκον μου πιστευω να ευχαριστω οποιον αφιερωνει χρονο για να μας βοηθησει σε οτιδηποτε σχετικα με το δικτυο και το εχω δειξει με τις δημοσιευσεις μου κατα καιρους που μονο ευχαριστιες περιλαμβανουν ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ και τιποτα περισσοτερο.
Ενα αλλο εμπρακτο γεγονος το οποιο επιβεβαιωνει το οτι δεν με ενδιαφερει μονο το ιντερνετ ειναι οτι εχουν αγοραστει 2 πιατα 2 cm9 και εχει στηθει το ενα ΗΔΗ στον agelo περιμενοντας το λινκ με τον CHRISPORTO)

----------


## nikpanGR

> Re: Πόρτο Ράφτη, down ?
> 
> Δημοσίευσηαπό nikpanGR την Πέμ Μαρ 20, 2008 3:40 pm
> εγω είμαι μέσα σε κάθε πρωτοβουλία,έχω εξοπλισμό διαθέσιμο και κέφι για δημιουργία ενναλακτικών.Aν ο΄πόνος σας είναι μόνο για το Internet και τα downloads όμως δεν θα ακολουθήσω.....το ξεκαθαρίζω απο την αρχή.....Μέχρι στιγμής αυτό δείχνει...
> 
> 
> 
> Φιλε nikpangr σε εχω ευχαριστησει και εσενα για τις προσπαθειες ,το χρονο ,τον εξοπλισμο ,το σπιτι που εχεις διαθεσει για το δικτυο, ετσι ευχαριστω και τον PHILIP που διεθεσε τον χρονο του και αυτος με τη σειρα του και φτιαξαμε το VPN για να βλεπουμε AWMN μεσα απο ιντερνετ, δε νομιζω οτι εκανα κατι κακο και να εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν ειναι ο σκοπος μου μονο το ιnternet και πιστευω οτι στο εχω αποδειξει τις λιγες φορες που εχουμε βρεθει. ΑΠΛΑ ειναι καθηκον μου πιστευω να ευχαριστω οποιον αφιερωνει χρονο για να μας βοηθησει σε οτιδηποτε σχετικα με το δικτυο και το εχω δειξει με τις δημοσιευσεις μου κατα καιρους που μονο ευχαριστιες περιλαμβανουν ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ και τιποτα περισσοτερο


Γιώργο το γνωρίζεις ότι δεν μιλώ για εσένα.....

----------


## GJP

> Δημοσίευσηαπό nikpanGR την Πέμ Μαρ 20, 2008 5:15 pm
> 
> GJP έγραψε:
> 
> Re: Πόρτο Ράφτη, down ?
> 
> [quote:26rb2ynb]Γιώργο το γνωρίζεις ότι δεν μιλώ για εσένα.....


[/quote:26rb2ynb]


Γραψε λαθος νομιζα οτι ελεγες για εμενα

----------


## GJP

> Καλησπέρα,
> προσπαθώ να φτάσω Πόρτο Ράφτη αλλά δεν μπορώ.
> Ξέρει κανείς τίποτα ;

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DiMiTRiS^^^
> 
> Καλησπέρα,
> προσπαθώ να φτάσω Πόρτο Ράφτη αλλά δεν μπορώ.
> Ξέρει κανείς τίποτα ;


ola οκ απο εμένα και Yμμητό..

----------


## acoul

το Open Source δεν πέφτει ποτέ !!

----------


## papaki63

to link με Πορτοραφτη παιζει πλεον ικανοποιητικοτατα ... 23-25 (αμφιδρομα) , 40-45(send or receive)...  ::  
συντομα ο chrisporto θα σηκωσει kai omni kai interface sta 5G ...

----------


## RpMz

Καλα ήταν σήμερα να ερχόταν κανένας απο το Πορτο Ράφτη για συζητήσεις σχετικα με links...

----------


## nikpanGR

> Καλα ήταν σήμερα να ερχόταν κανένας απο το Πορτο Ράφτη για συζητήσεις σχετικα με links...


Δυστυχώς λόγω ανειλημένων υποχρεώσεων και λόγω ανεγκεφαλιάς ξέχασα να ενημερώσω τον Γιώργο και τον Αγγελο για το meeting (τα παιδιά δεν διαβάζουν forum κάθε μέρα).Πάντως είναι ανοικτοι σε κάθε πρόταση,όπως και εγώ με διαθέσιμα links kai ετοιμο εξοπλισμό......Απλά msn me και έγινε....

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

```
C:\Documents and Settings\dgi>tracert 10.71.142.2

Tracing route to router.gjp.awmn [10.71.142.2]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.dimitris.awmn [10.23.26.2]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-dimitris.ymdim.awmn [10.23.26.46]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-ymdim.dait.awmn [10.46.76.46]
  4     3 ms     1 ms     1 ms  alix-2.dait.awmn [10.46.79.6]
  5     4 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-dait.infosat3.awmn [10.46.79.242]
  6     3 ms     2 ms     2 ms  10.71.139.249
  7     4 ms     3 ms     4 ms  10.71.141.102
  8     5 ms     4 ms     4 ms  router.gjp.awmn [10.71.142.2]

Trace complete.
```

Γειά σου GJP με τα Link σου !!!  ::

----------


## GJP

1 link εχουμε που παιζει σφαιρα.Σε λιγες μερες βγαινει και 2 η εναλλακτικη με chrisporto  ::   ::

----------


## papaki63

> 1 link εχουμε που παιζει σφαιρα.Σε λιγες μερες βγαινει και 2 η εναλλακτικη με chrisporto


Το οποιο επισης θα παιζει σφαιρα ... 23 both ...  ::

----------


## GJP

με 23 both δεν θα ειναι σφαιρα θα ειναι πυρνικο οπλο

----------


## papaki63

και τεκμηριο ...  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Problem... τρεμοσβήνει...  ::

----------


## Vigor

Από άποψη οπτικής επαφής, τα πράγματα δεν φαίνονται ρόδινα...

----------


## papaki63

> Problem... τρεμοσβήνει...


ή τρεμο...φουντωνει ...  :: 
το βεβαιο ειναι οτι εμφανιζει μια περιοδικοτητα ... που ισως οφειλεται στα δεδομενα που "τραβαει" ο απεναντι ρουτερ ... καθε 10 περιπου δευτερα ...

----------


## papaki63

> Από άποψη οπτικής επαφής, τα πράγματα δεν φαίνονται ρόδινα...


παντως δεν φαινονται και ασχημα ...

----------


## acoul

> παντως δεν φαινονται και ασχημα ...


ωραίος !!

----------


## donalt

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Vigor
> 
> Από άποψη οπτικής επαφής, τα πράγματα δεν φαίνονται ρόδινα...
> 
> 
> παντως δεν φαινονται και ασχημα ...



Έχει γίνει scan και πιάσαμε την omni του Άγγελου με -82 ελπίζω ότι θα πάνε όλα καλά

----------


## GJP

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papaki63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Vigor
> 
> ...


Με τον αγγελο θα συνδεθειτε εχουμε στησει το πιατο με το feeder στους 5 ghz και σας περιμενει .  ::  

ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΑΣΑΜΕ ΤΟ LINK ΘΑ ΠΑΙΞΕΙ

----------


## nikpanGR

ante παίδες έτσι σας θέλω........έρχεται καλοκαίρι......  ::

----------


## GJP

Καμμια ιδεα γιατι εχει πεσει το λινκ??

----------


## nikpanGR

ψάχνω τον acoul 4 ημέρες..Πού είσαι acoul oeo?Eγω έχω κάνει reboot & ΤΑ 2 ROUTER.

----------


## GJP

Kατι παιζει αυριο πρωι για ζευξη αγγελου chrisporto

----------


## nikpanGR

o acoul κάπου θα είναι εκτός Αθήνας.Δεν απαντά ουτε στο σπίτι...

----------


## GJP

οταν θα ερθει ελπιζωνα ριξει καμια ματια ,ευχαριστουμε νικο για το ψαξιμο

----------


## RpMz

Δεν είναι μόνο το Πόρτο Ράφτη που έχει χάσει την επικοινωνία με τον Υμμητό, αλλά και τα Καλύβια..

----------


## nikpanGR

*ζευξη αγγελου chrisporto= επιτυχής*.....Δεύτερη ενναλακτική στο Π.Ράφτη γεγονός.........Λίγο κεντράρισμα καλύτερο και όλα θα είναι τέλεια......Μπράβο παιδιά αργήσατε αλλά το κάνατε.......Και πάλι μπράβο........
Περιμένουμε να εμφανιστεί ο acoul και να συννενοηθούμε για να λύσουμε το θέμα με τον Υμμητό....

----------


## GJP

Μπραβο στους αγγελο kai chrisporto για το δευτερο λινκ στο πορτο ραφτη

----------


## RpMz

Καιρός ήταν!! 

Ένα ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στους εμπλεκόμενους!

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Μπράβο παίδες !



```
[email protected]:~# traceroute router.gjp.awmn
traceroute to router.gjp.awmn (10.71.142.2), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router.dimitris.awmn (10.23.26.2)  0.340 ms  0.248 ms  0.142 ms
 2  gw-dimitris.pikos.awmn (10.23.26.38)  0.562 ms  0.506 ms  0.491 ms
 3  gw-pikos.ONikosEimai.awmn (10.2.28.94)  3.974 ms  1.306 ms  1.175 ms
 4  gw-oNikosEimai.awpnet.awmn (10.2.31.214)  2.399 ms  2.587 ms  1.651 ms
 5  gw-awpnet.spirosco.awmn (10.2.37.254)  3.653 ms  6.181 ms  6.412 ms
 6  rtr1.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.250)  15.082 ms  4.273 ms  3.480 ms
 7  gw-spirosco.b52.awmn (10.17.119.202)  3.106 ms  3.629 ms  4.678 ms
 8  gw-b52.aivanet.awmn (10.35.169.229)  6.772 ms  6.783 ms  8.766 ms
 9  gw-aivanet.spidercode.awmn (10.35.169.246)  12.061 ms  9.517 ms  23.327 ms
10  gw-spidercode.miap.awmn (10.69.216.242)  10.757 ms  6.090 ms  5.877 ms
11  10.66.183.254 (10.66.183.254)  10.218 ms  19.476 ms  15.744 ms
12  gw-papaki63.papaki63_2.awmn (10.72.156.2)  7.623 ms  7.813 ms  31.716 ms
13  10.71.145.253 (10.71.145.253)  15.905 ms  11.303 ms  39.248 ms
14  10.71.145.250 (10.71.145.250)  10.867 ms  26.942 ms  31.381 ms
15  router.gjp.awmn (10.71.142.2)  16.405 ms  27.263 ms  9.408 ms
```

----------


## GJP

το λινκ του Υμητου τι εγινε κανενα νεο?

----------


## papaki63

εκλεισα προσωρινα το ΒGP στο λινκ με chrisporto γιατι περνουσε ολη η αν. Αττικη απο Πορτοραφτη/Υμηττο ... μολις στρωσει ... και επανελθουν τα ρουτες στα σωστα τους θα ενεργοποιηθει ξανα ...

----------


## acoul

ένα πρόβλημα που δημιουργούσε κάποιο packet loss στο lan του κόμβου dait λύθηκε πριν από λίγο.

----------


## acoul

τι το ήθελα το remote upgrade ...  ::  ένας από τους 4 routers με λινκ makaras & infosat-3 down εκεί ψηλά στα σύννεφα. υπομονή μέχρι να γίνει μια εκδρομή εκεί απάνω να αλλαχτεί μια cf.

----------


## GJP

> εκλεισα προσωρινα το ΒGP στο λινκ με chrisporto γιατι περνουσε ολη η αν. Αττικη απο Πορτοραφτη/Υμηττο ... μολις στρωσει ... και επανελθουν τα ρουτες στα σωστα τους θα ενεργοποιηθει ξανα ...


εχει πεσει και ο υμηττος δεν κανεις τον κοπο να το ξανανοιξεις

----------


## donalt

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papaki63
> 
> εκλεισα προσωρινα το ΒGP στο λινκ με chrisporto γιατι περνουσε ολη η αν. Αττικη απο Πορτοραφτη/Υμηττο ... μολις στρωσει ... και επανελθουν τα ρουτες στα σωστα τους θα ενεργοποιηθει ξανα ...
> 
> 
> εχει πεσει και ο υμηττος δεν κανεις τον κοπο να το ξανανοιξεις


Σήκωσα το bgp στο router του papaki63 ελπίζω να μην έχουμε πρόβλημα

----------


## GJP

Εισαστε απιστευτα γρηγοροι acoul ,donalt ευχαριστουμε πολυ

----------


## acoul

απομακρυσμένη αναβάθμιση του openwrt σε latest & greatest και fine tune και στους τέσσερις router του κόμβου dait. εύχομαι τα πράγματα να είναι λίγο καλύτερα ... 


```
 1. wp54.ozonet.awmn                  0.0%   172    0.5   0.5   0.4   1.2   0.2
 2. gw-ozonet.dait.awmn               0.0%   172    1.0   2.6   1.0  44.9   4.4
 3. rb532a.dait.awmn                  0.0%   172    1.3   4.6   1.3  83.4   8.9
 4. alix-2.dait.awmn                  0.0%   172    1.9  13.1   1.5  87.2  15.5
 5. gw-dait.infosat3.awmn             0.0%   171   33.0  13.6   2.7  98.8  16.1
 6. 10.71.139.249                     0.0%   171    7.1  16.3   3.3 113.8  18.3
 7. 10.71.141.102                     0.0%   171   12.1  14.8   4.1  90.5  15.7
 8. router.gjp.awmn                   0.0%   171   37.7  13.2   4.3  74.6  12.9
```

Χρόνια Πολλά!

----------


## senius

Και πριν τον κόμβο dait:



> C:\Documents and Settings\Senius>tracert router.gjp.awmn
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: router.gjp.awmn [10.71.142.2]:
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
> 2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-senius.djbill.awmn [10.2.173.106]
> 3 1 ms <1 ms 1 ms gw-djbill.dait.awmn [10.2.202.246]
> 4 5 ms 1 ms 1 ms rb532a.dait.awmn [10.46.79.129]
> 5 4 ms 3 ms 3 ms gw-makaras.dait.awmn [10.46.79.249]
> 6 5 ms 6 ms 7 ms gw-dait.infosat3.awmn [10.46.79.242]
> 7 9 ms 11 ms 4 ms 10.71.139.249
> ...


Γιώργαρε, χιονίζει στο Πόρτο Ράφτη, ωρε?

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους μας, με υγεία.
 ::

----------


## GJP

χρονια πολλα Αλεξανδε και Κωστα με υγεια γεια εσας και τις οικογενεες σας, χρονια πολλα και σε ολο τον κοσμο εντος και εκτος δικτυου .Οχι δεν χιονιζει αλλα βρεχει συνεχεια και εχει πολυ κρυο.Τα λινκ ομως μια χαρα  ::

----------


## donalt

Μπορεί να αργούμε λίγο αλλά στο τέλος παίζουμε σταθερά.
Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους με υγεία.

----------


## GJP

> Μπορεί να αργούμε λίγο αλλά στο τέλος παίζουμε σταθερά.
> Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους με υγεία.


Xρονια πολλα φιλε οτι επιθυμεις

----------

